# Sponsorship...how does it work??



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

What riding do you do? How old are you? and where do you live? All these things matter when you are signing a legal contract.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

My advice? Don't do anything without talking to a lawyer.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ agreed. dont do a darn thing before you get a contract worked out. 

whats the name of the company??


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

a sponsor can work in several ways

they buy horses for you to ride
they pay all your day to day expenses
they pay the costs of travelling and competing at shows

You should speak to a lawyer before getting involved with a company tho'


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

How we do it is the sponsor will buy a sponsorship package. there are different levels. more money gets you more exposure. So for example they may buy a trailer magnet, space on a website, their name on a shirt, etc. All the overhead is fairly cheap and so the rest goes for trailering money, entry fees etc. Their name is publicized at all events, and we get money to ride.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am 16. I ride in hunter/jumpers. and I live in York, PA. I honestly don't remember the name of the company because i wasn't ready for the call and I didn't get to write anything down. At first I was told by chris, who is pretty much best friends with the owner, that the sponsorship would be a few hundred thousand dollars and now there's pretty much no limit.

I can understand about the lawyer...I will have to get into that. haha My mom said she just wants to wait until january to figure everything out so she doesn't have a million things to think about through the holidays.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

well- depends on the sponsor- some companies sponsor u by endorsing their gear- ie stickers, reviews for say using a bates saddle or a specific feed type- so u get them out there and they give u free stuff...

BUT.... get a lawyer, READ EVERYTHING, if you aren't happy negotiate for your own terms- ie. if they said u had to use their gear no matter what, then u found out it was hurting ur horse and need to change you would need to make sure there are clauses in the contract to protect you and ur horses.... do some research on the company and find out as much about them as possible!

goodluck i hope u catch on to a good deal!


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

I sponsor a girl who gets out and events. I supply her with custom designs, and in return she gives me exposure at the level of competition she is at as she has a sticker on the side of her lorry, uses the designs on her horses when possible, and keeps me updated on where she is riding so I can get along if it is convenient.

The fact she is entering these events on a weekly basis already means I get a good return for my services to her, but there isn't money involved.

To put it bluntly, unless someone was already doing this with at least a moderate chance of getting placed, I would struggle to justify putting any sort of support in.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You are a junior so there is no turning pro as far as hunters goes. Once you turn 18 that changes.

At hunter shows there really is not much to put a sponsors name on that will get their name out there for them. With fitted pads and such there is no room for a logo or such. Will they simply expect you to tell anyone and everyone who will listen that your saddle came from XYZ company?

In the jumper world sponsorship is far more common. 

And I agree, do not do anything with out a lawyer.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I figured I would have to be at least 18 to really get anywhere with this but it could at least help me get a good start. 

I do actually do more jumper shows than hunter shows. My pony just isn't calm enough in the ring to do hunters, but we are working on it. haha She just doesn't like to go super slow and I think she enjoys jumpers more. I do, do an occasional hunter show if my trainer wants me to show one of her ponies. I am also thinking about getting this horse that just came to the barn and I will eventually be doing hunter shows with her. But she has a LONG way to go before she will be ready for that. haha

I understand getting a Lawyer and I guess we probably will since that is what everyone has said to do. haha But like I said, nothing will be happening until january, when the holidays are over. I really hope everything works out even if I don't make it to the top in the horse world. It would be a great experience, I think. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

